# Great Jig and Even Better Customer Service - Amazing - pls read



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Always good to hear positive results on customer service from any tool company. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## jonasj (Dec 24, 2017)

I been thinking about getting the F3 but I'm wondering if it's worth the money compared to just the standard D4R Pro I mean it can do the boxjoints out of the box. I know the F3 can do different sizes etc.. but will it be easier with this template or more or less the same?


----------

